# Mother doesn't recognize lamb after his tail fell off



## Bridgemoof (Apr 15, 2012)

Just as the title says, the ewe doesn't recognize her lamb! She was looking all around for him and he was standing away from her crying. He ran up to her and she smelled him and ran away! I realized his tail fell off today after being docked 2 weeks ago. There must be blood (although I can't see any) or something interfering with his smell. So we had to tie her up to let him nurse.

She is in a panic and he is upset, sulking, too. She pushes him away after she smells him, and he just keeps on following her. What a weird thing! I'm hoping that after he poops or pees he'll get her smell back on him and she'll recognize him.

I guess if she doesn't come around I'll have to put her in a head gate lock up with him tonight. He's only 3 weeks old so too early to wean.

Has anybody ever had this happen and how long til the ewe got the scent again?

:/


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Nope, never had that happen...

Ewes locate their lambs through smell, and he should still smell like himself even after his tail fell off.

Sounds like a silly question, but are you sure they're dam/son? Did a mix up happen at any chance (like if you separated ewes from lambs)?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 15, 2012)

I am 100% positive Sheepgirl. I don't have that many lambs with mom's here and he is the only black sheep. Isn't this just weird? I am only presuming that its because his tail fell off. I can't think of any other reason that would happen.

He's sleeping now in their stable and she's in there just standing staring at him, but keeping her distance, lol. I'll keep an eye and see what transpires.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Hmm I don't know why she doesn't recognize her lamb anymore. Maybe in the next day or two she will remember that that's her lamb and she'll start acting like his mother again.

But that's very weird lol. Somethin' different!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't had that particular scenario happen, but I do know that our lambs had trouble finding their moms after the ewes were sheared.


----------



## Southdown (Apr 15, 2012)

I notice that my ewes are always sniffing and sometime licking the babies rear ends.  I'm assuming there must be a scent on the babies' rears that the mother knows.  But you would think that wouldn't change.  Last year, one ewe was actually biting at the band on the tail and I was concerned.  They say that ewes recognize when a lamb is sick.  Maybe the fallen off tail smells infected to the mother.  This is quite unusual.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh infection, I didn't think of that! I better check it out more closely.  

I spoke with another sheep friend and she's had this happen. She suggested I do the dipping its rear in salt water and get her to lick it off, like you would if you were trying to get a ewe to adopt another lamb. That or molasses. I'm going to try the molasses. 

It's not even 3 weeks old. I don't want a bottle baby. My other bottle baby is spending the night in the barn for the first time tonight. After 7 weeks, lol. Maybe. We'll see if "mommy" can let her go, haha.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 15, 2012)

I might try locking them up together in a smaller pen. I suspect the mother is just being stupid and, if you were to contain them, she would come around.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 15, 2012)

Southdown said:
			
		

> Maybe the fallen off tail smells infected to the mother.  This is quite unusual.


An infected tail or whats left of it can smell so bad I can see it throwing the mother ?????? Good luck


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, the situation has resolved itself. Last night we put some molasses on the lamb's rear and let him nurse. The ewe seemed a little less panicked, so we left them. This morning she is letting him nurse again and when she smells his rear, she doesn't run away. She still has a look of "Well, I'm not completely sure this is my baby, but I'll let him nurse. I think those humans switched him with another. But I'll let this one do his thing." lol



Sheep!!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Remuda1 (Apr 16, 2012)

It's such a nice surprise when things turn out to be a lot simpler than we anticipate they're going to be. Glad it worked out so well for you and the lamb


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep, they worked it out, and are reunited! And on another happy note, my bottle baby Lottie spent the night outside with the other sheep without any problems. What a big girl! Mommy misses her, though.


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Apr 16, 2012)

Glad everythings okay now. I've been keeping track of this thread....quite strange she didn't recongize him.


----------



## Southdown (Apr 19, 2012)

Persistence does pay off sometimes.  I just had an ewe abandon her twins and after four days of restraining mom while the twins nursed, she suddenly accepted them.  It was weird, but it worked out after persisting.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 20, 2012)

Glad it turned out :wee 

Now I'm a complete newbie, but when do lambs get off their milk? Cause on a differ thread, I heard that a lamb can be succsefully be weaned at 14 days, and someone else's sheep Start weaning at 3-4 (says 'starts' because they don't really stop for a bit)


----------



## SheepGirl (May 21, 2012)

Lambs can be successfully weaned at 14 days old...but it is uncommon. Normally they are weaned at about 60-90 days, though most are right around 60 days (2 months).


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 21, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Lambs can be successfully weaned at 14 days old...but it is uncommon. Normally they are weaned at about 60-90 days, though most are right around 60 days (2 months).


 Your the one I heard 'dat from in the first place 

Hope I'm not making your head explode with my lamb questions... When ever I hear someone ask, like about chickens, " When can i let the chickens out? " I know it seems like a normal question,.. but being asked a 100 times... its annoying xD


----------

